# Hey everyone.



## J.T. Chris (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm Joe. I hope everyone is enjoying their time here. I'm currently finishing up an MFA this coming semester and I also write for a web series on RetrowareTV. Some of my favorite authors include George Saunders, Amy Tan, Virginia Woolf, Kurt Vonnegut, James Joyce, David Foster Wallace and William Butler Yeats. Glad to be here.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 4, 2014)

Heyo! Good to have another fine arts major on the site! Welcome to the writing forums!

Writing Forums: You don't have to have an English degree to be here, but it helps!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome, Bishop! Good avatar.


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

> Heyo!


first of all, "hayo!" Is my Fraise... Haha:icon_cheesygrin:
Second, hayo Joe! Hope WF helps you!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks, Emz.


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello there, and welcome! I hope you like it around here :smile:


----------



## Pandora (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Joe, happy you decided to join us, we do have fun. I enjoy reading other's work and getting to know them better. Welcome!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome in! Welcome in!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you, everyone. Glad to be here.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mr. Chris, you've been active, I see. Well good because that's how you make it here, as you well know. I'm quite impressed with your repertoire already.

Perchance an expert writer such as yourself would want to try your hand at the LM competitions both fiction and non-fiction? The fiction one just started, and oh! check out the very new competition that Bishop has created as well. You'll find quite the home there, I think.

Questions? Don't hesitate to ask.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## aj47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to the community.  I see you've already leveled up.  This is great.  Glad to see the enthusiasm.  Maybe we'll cross paths again.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 5, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> Mr. Chris, you've been active, I see. Well good because that's how you make it here, as you well know. I'm quite impressed with your repertoire already.
> 
> Perchance an expert writer such as yourself would want to try your hand at the LM competitions both fiction and non-fiction? The fiction one just started, and oh! check out the very new competition that Bishop has created as well. You'll find quite the home there, I think.
> 
> ...



Oh, rest assured, I'm very far from an expert writer,  but I do enjoy writing prompts and competitions, so I will definitely check them out!

Thank you for the warm welcomes.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey Joe, where you goin' with that gun in your hand

Welcome to WF! I see you're already more active than most of our newbies, so let's hope to see it continue!

Enjoy your time here


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi, Joe, welcome aboard! That is some serious heat you are bringing with you favorite authors. I, like everyone's most beloved organ (thepancreas11) above, noticed your insightful contributions to the discussions here before I noticed your introductory post. I therefore have a solid basis for telling you that you are a valuable addition to our little neurotic community here. Please carry on jumping in!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 7, 2014)

You are all too kind.  I have been enjoying talking shop with fellow artists around here!


----------



## Gumby (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Joe, welcome to the site.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you for having me here, Gumby.


----------



## prncssva (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey Joe Welcome to the forum I am also new and writing is a great passion of mines sense I was a little girl. I wish you the best and I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------

